# Need help replacing struts.



## pksjay (Oct 27, 2002)

I need to replace the front and rear struts on my wife 1996 sentra. Is this a difficult job to do? I have dne shocks but i know these are quite different. I was told i may need spring compressors. Do i need the hole assembly or just a cartridge?

Thanks for you help.


----------

